
Who Is Rey? - smacktoward
https://adamserwer.tumblr.com/post/135932691418/who-is-rey
======
trothamel
Oh, give me a clone Of my own flesh and bone With its Y chromosome changed to
X. And after it's grown, Then my own little clone Will be of the opposite sex.

Clone, clone of my own, With its Y chromosome changed to X. And when I'm alone
With my own little clone We will both think of nothing but sex.

\- Isaac Asimov

~~~
sfg
That is a disturbing quote.

Was it something one of his characters said, perhaps a villain, or is that
just Isaac Asimov being Isaac Asimov?

~~~
soperj
Why is it disturbing? Because he rhymed a word with itself?

~~~
teddyh
Technically, he rhymed one word with its homonym, not with the same word.

------
chocolatebunny
How old is this post? I thought it was established in the Last Jedi (spoiler
ahead) that she was just a random person who was abandoned by parents who were
nobody special.

~~~
tom_mellior
Was it established? I think it was just Kylo Ren who said that, wasn't it? He
might be mistaken, or lying. It wouldn't be the first time in the series that
somebody lies about someone else's parentage or identity.

------
notatoad
This is a cool theory, but maybe somebody more versed in the details of star
wars cloning technology (or even real-world cloning technology) could explain:
wouldn't a clone have some visual similarity to the original? In addition to
the obvious gender difference, Rey and Anikin don't really look all that
similar. If Rey is a clone of Anikin in the force-using aspects, where did all
her other aspects come from?

~~~
darksaints
There is one person in the entire series that could be said to have a similar
appearance to Rey: Sabé, Padme Amidala's handmaiden, played by Kiera
Knightley, who posed as Amidala at various times. I don't know what that means
in the end, but I would find it hard to believe that at casting they saw
someone who was a previous character's doppelganger and decided to make them a
main character without thinking about it.

------
Simon_says
It's amazing people spend so much time theorizing about hack writing.

By all accounts JJ Abrams had drafts for Star Wars 8 & 9, but Rian Johnson
"took it in another direction". There's not even coherent narrative here for
people to theorize about.

~~~
vgetr
They each basically tried to start their own trilogy so yeah, episode nine is
gonna be tough.

------
42656e
If she was Anakins clone, wouldn't she have to look exactly like him ? Just
like how the clone troopers all looked like Jango Fett. I can see how she
would be a clone, just not of Anakin. The whole clone thing would also explain
the reflection/mirror scene in last jedi. Maybe she is the original clone and
they discarded her ? And evil rey is like a trained clone version of her.

------
atoav
I’d really lough when in the end she isn’t actually related to anyone and they
pull a spaceballs-like: “And what does that make us?”

------
sriram_sun
Yeah after what happened with Anakin, what's the next big idea? Let's clone
him! Wow! Maybe this time things will be different. Oh what happened the last
time? We lost an entire generation of Jedi! But this time, we got nothing to
lose. I'm not buying this.

------
dahdum
J.J. Abrams is the man behind Lost...isn’t a cohesive backstory and grand plan
to Rey questionable?

------
reallydude
The Rey-Palpatine clone is just as compelling...

[https://youtu.be/hzG3m-ZW198?t=358](https://youtu.be/hzG3m-ZW198?t=358)

There are hints with the theme of the Emperor being played at times. The
sounds of his laughter haunt her visions, along with her distinctive fighting
style and power.

Abrams is a hack and he's just gonna say she absorbed the dark and light or
something wacky.

~~~
herbstein
The video you linked to ignores one glaring thing. Rey learned to fight with a
staff, where a jabbing motion is very common.

------
CocoaGeek
Holy molly! Yes please!

